# where to live close to St Dominics International school



## Diloo (May 11, 2013)

Hello! We are a family currently living in Jakarta Indonesia, and we are planning to live in Lisbon. My children are likely to go to St Dominic International School.
We are looking at renting long term first (possibly 6 months) before possibly buying a property.
Where would you advise to rent (a 3 bedroom house if possible, quiet area, with a garden, and with amenities close by).
Any suggestions of where I should look first?


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, 

Carcavelos, Parede, S.Pedro do Estoril, São Domingos de Rana, are all areas close to the school that you have mentioned.

Best Wishes


----------

